# 9.0-RC3 IA64 installer doesn't work



## mofoburrell (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm trying to boot FreeBSD-9.0-RC3-ia64-release.iso on a zx6000 (1.3GHz Itanium 2). I've checked the md5sums of the iso and verified that it burned correctly. When booting from the iso I get the following output on screen:


```
FreeBSD/ia64 EFI boot, Revision 3.1
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/boot/kernel/kernel data=0xfef1f8+0x82710 syms=[0x8+0x0xb1120+0x8+0xa62a9]
\
Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...
Entering /boot/kernel/kernel at 0x9ffc000000010500...
```

At that point the machine does a hard reset and the internal speaker plays the little "something has gone wrong" tune followed by 6 beeps indicating HP's "crisis recovery procedure". It takes about 60 seconds from when it starts booting to when it resets.

This is my first time trying to install FreeBSD so I'm not sure if I'm doing something braindead, but other installations on this machine (e.g., Debian) have gone without trouble. I'm installing 9.0-RC3 instead of 8.2 because I wanted ZFS dedup.

Has anyone any experience with the ia64 installation or knows what could be going wrong? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2011)

Since ia64 machines and users are so few and far between, best to ask on freebsd-ia64.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2011)

mofoburrell said:
			
		

> I'm installing 9.0-RC3 instead of 8.2 because I wanted ZFS dedup.


Try 8.2-RELEASE nonetheless. If that works you can update to 8-STABLE which has ZFSv28.

If the 8.2 install works and 9.0-RC3 still fails file a PR.

http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## mofoburrell (Dec 29, 2011)

*Still working on it*

Thanks everyone!

Just in case someone else stumbles upon this thread, I tried 8.2 and it didn't cause a reset, but it hung at the same point that 9.0-RC3 reset, which leads me to believe it's not a problem with 9.0-RC3. Since Debian installed with no problems, I'm not sure what the issue is, but I'm going to look at it later and I'll post here when I figure something out.


----------



## doena (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,
your problem is a know issue and already discussed on freebsd-ia64.

As I didn't try to install 8.2 yet, maybe you can try 8.0-release.
At least that worked out fine for me.

Regards,
Doena


----------

